# Biete: WAGO SPS Klemmen



## gogo2001-2002 (29 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

nach meinem Umbau von WAGO auf KNX habe ich nun viele SPS Klemmen zu verkaufen.

15x 750-1504 16-Kanal Digitalausgangsklemme (pro Stück 45,- / ab 5 Stück 43,- / ab 10 Stück 40,-)
9x 750-1405 16-Kanal Digitaleingangsklemme (pro Stück 45,- / ab 5 Stück 43,- )
12x 750-430 8-Kanal Digitaleingangsklemme (pro Stück 23,- / ab 5 Stück 21,- / ab 10 Stück 20,- )
1x 750-653/003-000 Serielle RS485 Schnittstelle (Stück 100,-)
1x 750-559 4-Kanal Analogausgangsklemme DC 0-10V (Stück 60,-)
1x 750-638 2 Vor-/Rückwärtszähler 16Bit (Stück 70,-)
1x 750-354 Ethercat Feldbuskoppler (Stück 120,-)
2x 750-650/003-000 Serielle Schnittstelle RS232C (pro Stück 65,-)
2x 750-628 Busverlängerungskopplermodul (pro Stück 60,-)
2x 750-627 Busverlängerungsendmodul (pro Stück 50,-)
1x 753-647 Dali Multi Master Klemme (Stück 95,-)
1x 787-1007 Dali Stromversorgung für Dali Klemme 753-647 (Stück 95,-)
1x 750-880 Controller Ethernet (Stück 220,-) inklusive der Original Software Codesys
ca. 100x 788-304 Relais mit Hutschienenhalterung (10 Stück für je 20,-)

Versendet wird per DHL, Kosten liegen meine ich bei 5,90 als versichertes Paket (kommt dann noch dazu)

Der Verkauf erfolgt von Privat, ein Umtausch und/oder eine Garantie ist ausgeschlossen.
Alle Geräte sind gebraucht, liefen aber bis vor 2 Wochen noch bei mir im Schaltschrank. Ausnahme die Dali Geräte, mit denen habe ich nur mal "rumgespielt".

Weitere Klemmen folgen noch, da aktuell meine Heizung noch über eine weitere Wago gesteuert wird.

Bezahlung per Überweisung/Paypal und natürlich Bar bei Abholung in Issum möglich.

Anfragen bitte per PN

Gruß


----------

